
Show HN: Vidpulse – realtime analytics for any video on your site - alpaps
http://www.vidpulse.com/pageScanner.html
======
alpaps
Hello everyone, I'm Alex the founder of Vidpulse. Our service provides users
with realtime analytics and endscreen recommendations for any video on their
site. With a single script, we automatically track self-hosted videos that use
Video.js, Brightcove, Ooyala, and JW Player, as well as any embed from
YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, Vimeo, and Dailymotion.

As a quick intro to our service, we created a page scanner that finds all
videos in your website (including embeds from YouTube and Facebook) and also
lets you know if any of those are broken or deleted.

Looking forward to your feedback and happy to answer any questions that you
may have.

